
Having more, owning less: how to fight throwaway culture - antouank
https://theconversation.com/having-more-owning-less-how-to-fight-throwaway-culture-81493
======
bluedino
>> And given that the average electric drill is in use for just 15 minutes
each year, and is kept in storage for the rest of the time, it’s clear that
many “household” items don’t really need to be owned at all.

Owning a drill is convenient - I don't want to rent or borrow one to drill a
single hole to put up a new dishrag holder.

